# truck driver



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

to any o/o or anyone who might need a part time truck driver during week or weekends


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I might be interested, what kind of truck? I have a "B" CDL with hazmat and tanker endorsement.


----------

